# HD DVRs, Receivers, and R22: 0x0740 Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all HD DVRs, Receivers, and R22, version 0x0740.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208201-hx2x-0740/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all HD DVRs, Receivers, and R22, version 0x0740.
> 
> Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208201-hx2x-0740/
> 
> ...


  Do we DL @ 11 pm or is D just putting this up ?


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

If anyone is missing "My Directv" or Movies posters, do a double red button reset. The Shadow helped me with that earlier. Thanks to the Shadow


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Sea bass said:


> If anyone is missing "My Directv" or Movies posters, do a double red button reset. The Shadow helped me with that earlier. Thanks to the Shadow


You should only be using RBR if the unit is completely locked up and unresponsive. For a normal reboot use the "reset" option in the software.


----------



## DanG48 (Jun 19, 2007)

Sorry about that...will keep to all rules from now on.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

My HR24 never did download the new sofware, did the red button reset with no luck.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Soccernut said:


> My HR24 never did download the new sofware, did the red button reset with no luck.


I don't have the new one either. Sometimes it comes quickly, sometimes it takes as much as a month, sometimes it does not come at all and I get the next number in the cycle.
Be patient, when they want us to have it, we will get it.


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

Another version ? The last one hosed up 2 of my 3 DVRs guide-wise for almost a week. I wish I could opt out of these things.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

jimmie57 said:


> I don't have the new one either. Sometimes it comes quickly, sometimes it takes as much as a month, sometimes it does not come at all and I get the next number in the cycle.
> Be patient, when they want us to have it, we will get it.


Thanks


----------



## cherrypicker (Oct 9, 2013)

Thinking about replacing my dvrs with a genie. Does anyone know if there is a season pass limit, my Tivo has no limit but my dtv dvrs are limited to 50 season passes. Season pass amount is a stopper for me so I thank you in advance.


----------



## Lsol (Jul 30, 2006)

cherrypicker said:


> Thinking about replacing my dvrs with a genie. Does anyone know if there is a season pass limit, my Tivo has no limit but my dtv dvrs are limited to 50 season passes. Season pass amount is a stopper for me so I thank you in advance.


I think it's 100


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

cherrypicker said:


> Thinking about replacing my dvrs with a genie. Does anyone know if there is a season pass limit, my Tivo has no limit but my dtv dvrs are limited to 50 season passes. Season pass amount is a stopper for me so I thank you in advance.


The Genie's limit is 100


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Thinking about replacing my dvrs with a genie. Does anyone know if there is a season pass limit, my Tivo has no limit but my dtv dvrs are limited to 50 season passes. Season pass amount is a stopper for me so I thank you in advance.
how many DVRs do you have now? How many other non DVR units do you have now. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Big Problem!!!

Couldn't a find thread dedicated to the HR34 Genie 740 so here goes.

HR34-700/AM21 F/W 0740

Yesterday watching NFL ST using PIP when I tried to switch screens the HR34 LOCKED UP completely. Would not respond to any commands remote or box including power button on box.

Hit RED button gave it a few minutes to settle down after reset and tried PIP again, worked for a while then the exact same lock-up as before. Did a second RED button. After second RBR box worked right for most of the late game using PIP.

About midway through the late game it locked up for a third time and this time I pulled power cord for 30 min. and was able to finish the late games using PIP.
After the game I checked the playlist and it was blank only showing 90% free space, no recordings at all.
Checked playlist on the HR20 and it showed all recordings on the HR34 and tested a couple and the played normally.

This time I did a menu restart and all recordings showed back up in the list but I had to manually Restart Network Services.

My HR34-700 is about a year old now and has been Rock Solid except for a few minor glitches, nothing to compare to the problems of other new boxes going through growing pains.

Am I just lucky or has anyone else had an experience like this using PIP?

J C


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The hR34's next firmware upgrade is 0x0744 same for the HR44.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208323-genie-0x0744/
0x0740 is for the HR2x series.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208200-hd-dvrs-receivers-and-r22-0x0740-issuesdiscussion/


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

Has anyone gotten this software update yet? Will this software update fix the guide bug?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Not here yet.


----------



## mrmojo (Feb 11, 2008)

Got this update on 10/15 and am disappointed. The previous release caused DirecTV2PC and MediaShare to stop working properly or all together. They were working fine before.

DirecTV2PC sees my HR21-200 but does not display the recordings at all. With the previous release (736?) I could change how the list was displayed and then they would appear but if there were multiple recordings in a group it would display the group name and "0/0" for recordings. Now I don't see any recordings at all. Previous this worked flawlessly for me. MediaShare does not work at all now.

I have tried resets, RBR and even powered down the box for over a 1/2 hour, reset the router, etc., but these still do not work. Nothing has changed in my network setup, PC, etc. One thing I did notice with the previous release and this one is that if I check the advanced network settings on the HR21-200 which has always been set to "AUTO" the STB is no longer assigning ports. This always worked just fine. Is it possible this is causing my problems? I have tried manually setting the STB ports and it says it is successful but cannot make a connection. Pandora, YouTube, Apps, etc., all work fine and the receiver is recognized on my network.

Any ideas? I would appreciate it because I have tried just about everything I can think of. Very frustrating!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Got the 0x740 version this morning on my 2 HR24s. I have not checked the H21 since it is in my son's room and he is asleep.
Will update if I see any problems. It is slow this morning but that is because I always do a reset / restart the receiver after new software is loaded.

*Edit / Add:* I have had this version now for one week on 2 receivers and so far have not noticed any problems. I do not have them on the internet nor do I have the Whole Home DVR service.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

No update for my HR 23-700 yet, down here in Central Florida.


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

My HR23 got the update last night apparently. Came home, turned it on and the guide was trashed. Didn't record any of the shows it was set for today. Awesome. Last time this happened it took days of reboots and double resets to get the guide to populate. It would populate about 2 hours' worth of data for all the channels but then once that ran out it would never populate probably 75% of the channels further than that.
Can't wait for the update to be applied to both my HR-21 models. Sigh.
I just wish there was a way of preventing these updates from being applied. Or an alternative way to populate the guide. They're all connected to the internet.


----------



## vern7791 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm having issues with this download. I have already received error downloading software twice and this is my main televison. Can i Opt out of this or how about if im just stuck in this continuous loop of never gaining 1% of download. Keeps erroring out after rolling thru the different numbers at the top left hand corner. This is a HR20-700 receiver. Can you exit out of this or are you forced to take on these new software releases? This is been going on for 3 hours and I havent downloaded a bit of data


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

vern7791 said:


> I'm having issues with this download. I have already received error downloading software twice and this is my main televison. Can i Opt out of this or how about if im just stuck in this continuous loop of never gaining 1% of download. Keeps erroring out after rolling thru the different numbers at the top left hand corner. This is a HR20-700 receiver. Can you exit out of this or are you forced to take on these new software releases? This is been going on for 3 hours and I havent downloaded a bit of data


There is no way to opt out. However, what you are seeing is not normal. perhaps you have some dish alignment issues. how are you signals on the 101 satellite


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2005)

I now have the 0x740 software on my HR24 and HR23 and also have the 0x744 software on my HR34. Ever since the update, my GenieGo app on all of my iDevices (iPhones and iPad) only show the playlist for the HR34, even though all 3 DVRs show up in the "DVR Playlist". All of this was working fine last Friday when I was using the GenieGo app to download movies from each of the DVRs to my kids' iDevices.

I have verified that the sharing settings on all DVRs are set to 'Allow' and have restarted each of the DVRs. I also reset my GenieGo. Nothing has worked.

I'm hopeful that a fix (or workaround) will be available soon as I use my GenieGo daily.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I got the update on my HR24-500 and so far smooth sailing. The slow motion is a nice touch. 

Sent from the other side of the Milky Way with my S4.


----------



## COPTERDOCTOR (Oct 22, 2006)

October 25, 2013


HR24-500 has lost Pandora, Youtube and on-demand access. 2 other Hr20-700 receivers are fine. Many resets including three in 30 minutes and overnight waits still no Pandora etc..... Internet shows connected to DTV, also able to send error report to dtv online so unit has internet access. Also a new download of the firmware gives no joy. Problem in firmware for Hr24-500. Prior to this release all was fine.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I lost Pandora on one of my HR24-100's, but have it on several other ones with the update, and it's gone on the receiver I use most for Pandora. Tried a reboot and start network services and it is still not working. How do I get this thing to show the icon again?

My Genie HR34 also upgraded this week and my GenieGo would not populate any new shows, for 3 days now. I just did a 10 second reset on the GenieGo, and now the latest shows are populating again thank god.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Now my Pandora came up about a half hour after doing procedures in my last post.......


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

I got the update my two HR/22s and one HR21 on 10/10 and on 10/11 I got the error message "no signal on tuner 2" on one HR 22 and the HR21. The other HR22 was fine. I called customer service several times. My first bug problem was that they couldn't schedule a service call until 10/24 between 4:00 and 8:00 PM which to me is not what I call good service. I was told that I could log on to my account and look at scheduled service calls and check to see if they have had any cancellations and if so I might be able to get an erlier service call.

I kept checking for scheduled service calls for the next several days but it never did show that I had any scheduled. I called customer service several more time to tell them their web site didn't work as promised and to see if I could get a quicker service call with no good news.Finally one of the ladies I talked to suggested that I should do a setup for a single tuner DVR. I did and it at least made them so they would work on one tuner.

I kept checking every day or so to see if my scheduled service call showed up on the web site, it didn't. On 10/24 at about 5:00 PM they called and told me they had to reschedule for 10/26 between 8:00 AM and noon. At about 11:45 AM they guy showed up.

He ran setup and put both DVRs back to 2 tuners and the damned things worked, never could figure out what the problem could have been!!
:nono2: :nono2: :scratch:


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

I received 0740 on the HR21 last Wednesday morning and still have not got My DirecTV or any of the interactive apps/YouTube/Pandora/etc. to work. I restarted the receiver a couple of days ago, but that did not help. I am able to download V.O.D. content, and it says it is connected and online services are functioning.


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

I got this new software a week ago 10/23 and my guide data is still messed up. Does DirecTV know about this issue? When will they fix this issue and the other issues posted on this thread? Does anyone have a majic way to get the guide data corrected?


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Jeffro said:


> I got this new software a week ago 10/23 and my guide data is still messed up. Does DirecTV know about this issue? When will they fix this issue and the other issues posted on this thread? Does anyone have a majic way to get the guide data corrected?


Do a menu restart twice in less than 30 min. and this will flush guide data and force the unit to load all new stuff.

J C


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

Dan B said:


> I received 0740 on the HR21 last Wednesday morning and still have not got My DirecTV or any of the interactive apps/YouTube/Pandora/etc. to work. I restarted the receiver a couple of days ago, but that did not help. I am able to download V.O.D. content, and it says it is connected and online services are functioning.


A double restart fixed this.


----------



## Denman (Jan 12, 2008)

Dan B said:


> A double restart fixed this.


Tried the double restart numerous times with the 0740 hr22-100 and it would not bring back the interactive piece, it was down for over a week, Direct swapped out unit today with HR24-500.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

report 20131116-1FDC Missing Pandora and Youtube, Did network reset followed by reset menu and still missing. HR21 and HR44 in same house have both


----------



## mrphil (Dec 11, 2011)

0x740 HR24/500

Going to any SonicTap channel, the 'More Info' button is highlighted. which requires you to press 'Exit' to make that go away, until then, you can't even upchannel/downchannel. Once another song starts, the 'More Info' banner reappears, requiring once again an 'Exit' command. This doesn't occur on other channels, just SonicTap, and is annoying. Don't know when this 'feature' was added, but it needs to go away!!!


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

mrphil said:


> 0x740 HR24/500
> 
> Going to any SonicTap channel, the 'More Info' button is highlighted. which requires you to press 'Exit' to make that go away, until then, you can't even upchannel/downchannel. Once another song starts, the 'More Info' banner reappears, requiring once again an 'Exit' command. This doesn't occur on other channels, just SonicTap, and is annoying. Don't know when this 'feature' was added, but it needs to go away!!!


It's been like that for a long time now so it's not something new, since Directv figure you'll see the music description when listening to SonicTap music channels, trying to change channels when another song starts should work and shouldn't be doing that, unless it's the case of slow remote response.


----------



## dhkinil (Dec 17, 2006)

This might not be the best place for this, but it does not fit in connected home exactly either. I have a genie (44) and two hr 24's. I have center ice and an interesting problem. Multiroom viewing is fine with all programming except CI. Sometimes I can watch a game recorded on one machine on a different one and sometimes I can only watch a game on the machine that reorder it. It seems quite variable. Rebooting and reauthorizing seem to have no effect, indeed we just went through a whole new set up, sort of, new multiswitch, lnb, and wiring when I got the genie two weeks ago. Anyone else have this and what have you done, besides screaming at the tv? 

thanks,


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Have you recorded them on the ci channel or the RSN channel thats open to you when the game is on?


----------



## dhkinil (Dec 17, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Have you recorded them on the ci channel or the RSN channel thats open to you when the game is on?


on the ci channel, and interestingly, on Sunday, before i reauthorized the genie, I had the d* logo and music on the CI channel but the game I wanted to watch on the RSN!!!


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I received 0x079b a few days ago on my two HR21-700s. The Firmware watcher show 79b is now being distributed. Why has this thread not been replaced with a new one?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

79b thread, not official.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/209542-0x79b/


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

New issues/discussion thread started. I will unpin this one.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/209593-hd-dvrs-receivers-and-r22-0x079b-issuesdiscussion/


----------

